# Bose amp diagram.



## MrIgor (Aug 27, 2007)

I have 2001 qx4=pathfinder... I have bose system, which i am trying to remove. Last night i swaped my rear speakers to Infinty Kappa, and i unplugged rear amp due to fact i was told its 1ohm, and new speakers are 2 ohm. On Rear L and R doors the wires are the same colors, ornage - Black + ? go figure. Now coming into the amp, i only see 1 set of orange and black, so now what? also In front of the amp, there 2 blue little boxs, with one black box it says JIDECO, What are they? are they related to the bose system?

Does anyone have a color code chart of wires coming into the amps? I dont want rewire the whole car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Jideco is a company that makes many relays, control units and amps ("amp" by Nissan usually means a "really complicated relay" in layman's terms). There is an "audio amp relay" in the system, so it may be one of the "boxes." It would have four wires to it: red, black, light green w/ red tracer, red w/ green tracer.

The wires from the left RR door speaker wires changes color before it gets to the rear speaker amp. The right side wire colors stay the same, OR and B/P.

Left RR Door speaker: OR to LG, B/P to B/Y
Right RR Door Speaker: Colors stay the same: OR and B/P

If you want the audio system diagrams and schematic, send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll send them to you. Put "RE: QX4 Audio" in the subject line.


----------

